
Uber's bug bounty program is a complete sham, specific evidence entailed - ljk
https://reddit.com/r/technology/comments/4bq67q/ubers_bug_bounty_program_is_a_complete_sham/
======
w1ntermute
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11353287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11353287)

~~~
ljk
Thanks, it didn't wasn't on the front page and when I submitted it hn didn't
complain about it

